# Black Aluminum Foil Background



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi

I used to use a nice black aluminum foil background. i used to cut it bigger that the tank dimentions and tape it up so that it would have a cave-like effect. it was outstanding.
for some reason i cant find any in the stores anymore.
Do any of you know where to get some?

thanks
M


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the same stuff from back in '95 ... I did the same thing you did, the shading adds a lot of depth. But unfortunately I haven't seen it in the lfs since that time, which is a shame. Very nice looking, easy background stuff.


----------



## mikeski (Apr 26, 2006)

take some aluminum foil larger than your tank, paint it all kinds of colors from left over paint, let it dry, crinkle it up and tape it to your tank back.


----------



## Sulander (May 31, 2005)

You guys have any pics of what this looks like?
Sounds interesting.


----------



## mikeski (Apr 26, 2006)

sorry no pictures!

try a small piece, i think you will like it! don't put it on the tank flat! crinkle it up, push it out and give it some depth.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Sulander said:


> You guys have any pics of what this looks like?
> Sounds interesting.


I still have some somewhere, i will post a pic when i find it. its great stuff.
i actually saw this particular stuff in RED and the LFS yesterday.

M


----------



## Sulander (May 31, 2005)

Mudkicker said:


> I still have some somewhere, i will post a pic when i find it. its great stuff.
> i actually saw this particular stuff in RED and the LFS yesterday.
> 
> M


That would be great if you could mate. Cheers


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The flash kind of washes it out, so it looks much better normally. You can see how it's not laid flat against the tank, which creates shadows and makes the tank look deeper/wider than it actually is.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow! That's some neat looking stuff. I've never seen it before. Really looks like rock and does give the appearance of lots of dimention :thumb: 
I hope the op can find some or try painting foil like the one poster suggested. I bet that would work too.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

dwarfpike said:


> The flash kind of washes it out, so it looks much better normally. You can see how it's not laid flat against the tank, which creates shadows and makes the tank look deeper/wider than it actually is.


yup, thats it. the flash makes it look much brighter that it actually is. if installed correctly, it gives the illusion of depth.

M


----------



## Sulander (May 31, 2005)

Hmmm.... interesting, think it could be worth a try.

Thanks for the the pic Mudkicker :thumb:


----------

